# Wheels and Disk Brakes



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm thinking about putting disk brakes on the front and wanted to know what seems to be the best kit for the money. I presently have PB and would want to go back with PB Disk. 

I also have the stock Rally wheels on it right now and was thinking about changing them out to Torque Thrust. As one of the other guys said and I agree, I am not into the ghetto 30" spinners (just joking about the size) but I thought 15" might be nice.

Jim:cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You can use the front spindles and rotors, calipers, master cyl, proportioning valve from most any vintage GM A-body. I like the wide 15" on the back and smaller 14s on the front. Gives it that raked and instant 'Muscle Car' look.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

What about the kits all the GTO Suppliers have??


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Do you have the 14's and 15's on your's ??????


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Jim said:


> Do you have the 14's and 15's on your's ??????


Yes, big tall fat 15's in the rear and smaller 14's on the front. :cool


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The kits are fine, but WAY more expensive than the factory stuff. My buddy converted his '65 to front discs for $90 total. Came off of a '72 Cutlass. I also think that the factory stuff, made in USA, is of the best quality and I know it'll fit. Stock rally II's will work with discs, or, American Torque Thrust D's are a great choice. I would personally install 15" Americans with the right offset for your car. Good luck. I also remember how these cars looked when new, and when only a few years old. '60's muscle, to me, looks best with period correct rolling stock. Save the Ghetto Rims and woofers for the 18 year olds with the 4-door Impalas!!!! The ultimate? Maybe some ripple-wall cheater slicks on Cragars or ET Slots!!!!
Jeff


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

does the a body brake conversion work with the 14 inch ralleys or do you need the 15s?


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

Drums are the way to go - they put the thrill into owning these old cars. Any tough guy can get a car up to 110 MPH, but can they slow it down in time for the stop sign that's ahead? Anyway, drums are better for working out your calfs!


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

drums seem only to slow the car not stop it. plus we have manual drums and manual steering. do you need 15 or larger when converting to disc?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't mind the drum brakes at all. Those cars with the lightweight aluminum drums had it bad!! One high speed stop and they were junk.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No, you do not need 15 inch wheels to run discs. The stock set up used from '68 thru '74 had 14 inch wheels standard issue. I'm with all of those crazies above: I have stock drum brakes on both my rides, and man, what a thrill!!! But, I'm an old guy, and learned how to drive before they had disc brakes, cupholders, I-pods, and the like. You actually had to pay attention, not tailgate, and DRIVE the car!!!!
Jeff


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

auburnconsulting said:


> drums seem only to slow the car not stop it. plus we have manual drums and manual steering. do you need 15 or larger when converting to disc?


I know your pain with manual steering FIRST HAND, about 45 hours a week. Many people don't know this, but I'd say roughly about 6 or 7 out of every 10 UPS trucks (the delivery ones, not the tractor trailers) that you see on the road are manual steering vehicles. Only in 1996 did the company start ordering with power steering, and only in 2007 did they start ordering with automatic transmissions.

My favorite is when you get the ones that are 26 or 28 years old with a vacuum gauge on the dash? Oh yeah, it's gonna be a long day scooter... :lol:


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

okay i'll stick to manual drums and manual steering. however in the interest of some safety where do i get a dual master manual cylinder? or can i susbsitute a different make model year that will work?


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

kmc hot wheels are nice ,plus cheap too !


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

auburnconsulting said:


> okay i'll stick to manual drums and manual steering. however in the interest of some safety where do i get a dual master manual cylinder? or can i susbsitute a different make model year that will work?


If your interested in safety and are going to change to a dual master, then by all meens go the rest of the way, swap out the front spindles, rotors, calipers, hoses, proportioning valve and master from a donor car.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

can we install the 8 lug brakes from a grand prix or catalina as a bolt on? 66 gto i can get a lathe to remove material from the spindle but i do not want to buy the donor car if this can not be a bolt on with some work, welding, cutting grinding. i do not want to reconfigure the whole steering. any input?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Why would you "get a lathe to remove material from the spindle" ?????


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

if it was an issue of bearing id being the reason not being able to use the 8 lug wheels. i have ot seen a tgto with these on it. so i do not know if the conversion is able to be for a reasonable cost. a disk brake conversion is gonna run mr $585 for all new hardware and i was thinking of getting new rims and tires. $1000. i can get a gp with 8 lugs and 421 tripower for $3000 and have a unique look to the gto


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you do, I'd consider taking the 421 off your hands.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

i do not want to spend the $ for the parts car if no one knows if the swap is straight forward. anybody know?


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Novice Question:

Can I bolt on 15 inch wheels or is there some modification/upgrade required?

I assume I just need to be sure to get the right offset when I buy the wheels?

Thanks,
Learning Rick


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Novice Question:
> 
> Can I bolt on 15 inch wheels or is there some modification/upgrade required?
> 
> ...


15's should fit just fine, just as long as the bolt-pattern matches your car. Off-set usually is not a problem. 


I bolted a set of 16's on the front of mine two weeks ago.


----------

